# Snowboards in a VW Golf



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

Is there anyone out there that uses a VW golf 4 (1999-2003 model) to ride to the snow? If so does your snowboard fit inside it?
I'm off with a mate of mine to Austria and were using the Golf, just want to make sure 2 boards fit in the boot with the rear seats down, diagonally? I would measure, but the car isn't here at the moment, so chancing it here, otherwise it'll be roof racks
Biggest board is 1.60

thanks


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I drive an '07 Rabbit (Golf) and fit my 158 board inside with the backseat folded down. It just fits from the rear of the boot to the back of the front seat. I imagine if my board were any longer I could fit the board diagnally to go between the two front seats no problem.


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

so if i put it diagonally from say left to right with both seats down the 1.58( thought it was a 1.60) should fit in, or would it have to go between the front seat


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Since your longest board is the same size as my board I imagine that it'll fit without having to go between the front seats. No way to know until you try it though.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a mk4 GTI but it is currently at the body shop so I can not tell you for sure if it will work, but I am almost positive that if you fold both back seats down and lay your board diagonally it should fit.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

100% will fit. I've gone on numerous trips in 2 of my previous Golf III (96 and 97)...you can fit 3 people, 3 boards and gear with 1 side of the seats folded down if you have split folding seats.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Already squeezed 3 boards in my '12 Golf R going diagonal... largest one was 161.5 cm


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks alot guys, you've just put a massive smile on my face...... once again, I know I could reply on the snowboarding forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 2003 GTI. You will need to fold down at least 1 of the back seats. You'll be fine. With just 1 seat down, I've been able to fit 3 boards, 3 pairs of boots, some book bags, etc. in the trunk.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Already squeezed 3 boards in my '12 Golf R going diagonal... largest one was 161.5 cm


Golf R? those things are out already? I thought not until next year sometime … :dunno:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Pretty sure they released this month actually.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

if only Vdub got their shit together and bring a scirocco to this side of the pond …


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Shox said:


> I have a 2003 GTI. You will need to fold down at least 1 of the back seats. You'll be fine. With just 1 seat down, I've been able to fit 3 boards, 3 pairs of boots, some book bags, etc. in the trunk.


This. In my integra with one seat folded I can get 4 boards in no worries 158 downwards. Hatch backs are so good at consuming infinite mass.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

AIRider said:


> Golf R? those things are out already? I thought not until next year sometime … :dunno:


Nope. Just picked up mine in Maine last Wednesday...

I've been waiting for that car for years.

Had to get the pre-order window (2 or 3 days) back in October to get one by January... Everyone else who ordered after has to wait until April or so...


----------



## shredsomegnar (Jan 4, 2011)

i have a mk4 r32 and i can fit 3 boards as well as 3 people and gear in my car


----------

